# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера самолетов Як-7

## lindr

Як-7 Типы: без буквы, А, Б, В

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

4	УТИ-26	№115	нет	01	13.07.40	СССР		ОКБ Яковлев
5	УТИ-26	№115	нет	02	16.09.40	СССР		ОКБ Яковлев

3010101		№301	01	01	29.04.41	СССР		
3010102		№301	01	02	18.05.41	СССР		11-й ИАП первый
3010103		№301	01	03	1941	СССР		11-й ИАП
3010104		№301	01	04	1941	СССР		
3010105		№301	01	05	1941	СССР		ИА ПВО
3010106		№301	01	06	1941	СССР		11-й ИАП, ВА КШС ВВС
3010107		№301	01	07	1941	СССР		11-й ИАП, Руставская ВАШ
3010108		№301	01	08	1941	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010109		№301	01	09	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 22.09.41
3010110		№301	01	10	1941	СССР		26-й ЗАП
3010202		№301	02	02	1941	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010204		№301	02	04	1941	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010205		№301	02	05	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП
3010208		№301	02	08	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП
3010210		№301	02	10	1941	СССР		документ
3010227		№301	02	27	1941	СССР		16-й ГвИАП
3010301		№301	03	01	1941	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010302		№301	03	02	1941	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010304		№301	03	04	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 04.11.41
3010306		№301	03	06	1941	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010307		№301	03	07	1941	СССР		документ
3010308		№301	03	08	1941	СССР		26-й ЗАП
3010309		№301	03	09	1941	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010311		№301	03	11	1941	СССР		документ
3010312		№301	03	12	1941	СССР		8-й ЗИАП
3010313		№301	03	13	1941	СССР		6-й ЗАП
3010314		№301	03	14	1941	СССР		ВМАУ им.Сталина
3010316		№301	03	16	1941	СССР		УМА ВМФ
3010317		№301	03	17	1941	СССР		ВМАУ им.Сталина
3010318		№301	03	18	1941	СССР		1-й ЗАП ВМФ
3010319		№301	03	19	1941	СССР		37-я АМ
3010320		№301	03	20	1941	СССР		8-й ИАП ЧФ потерян 1941
3010401		№301	04	01	1941	СССР		ВМАУ им.Сталина
3010403		№301	04	03	1941	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 31.07.41
3010404		№301	04	04	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП
3010407		№301	04	07	1941	СССР		ВА КШС ВВС
3010408		№301	04	08	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП
3010409		№301	04	09	1941	СССР		121-й ИАП
3010410		№301	04	10	1941	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010411		№301	04	11	07.41	СССР		переделан Як-7 из УТИ
3010412		№301	04	12	1941	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010413		№301	04	13	1941	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
3010414		№301	04	14	1941	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010415		№301	04	15	1941	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
3010419		№301	04	19	1941	СССР		26-й ЗАП
3010420		№301	04	20	1941	СССР		20-й ЗАП
3010502		№301	05	02	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 15.02.42
3010504		№301	05	04	1941	СССР		16-й ЗАП
3010505		№301	05	05	1941	СССР		документ
3010506		№301	05	06	1941	СССР		19-й ЗАП, 20-й ЗАП
3010507		№301	05	07	1941	СССР		16-й ЗАП
3010508		№301	05	08	1941	СССР		16-й ЗАП
3010509		№301	05	09	1941	СССР		6-й ЗАП
3010512		№301	05	12	10.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10-12.41 переделан в Як-7М
3010514		№301	05	14	1941	СССР		20-й ЗАП
3010516		№301	05	16	1941	СССР		26-й ЗАП
3010518		№301	05	18	1941	СССР		26-й ЗАП
3010519		№301	05	19	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП
3010520		№301	05	20	1941	СССР		26-й ЗАП
3010601		№301	06	01	1941	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 01.09.41
3010604		№301	06	04	1941	СССР		19-й ЗАП
3010605		№301	06	05	09.41	СССР		НИП АВ испытания 09.41
3010608		№301	06	08	1941	СССР		Инспекции ВВС КА
3010609		№301	06	09	1941	СССР		19-й ЗАП
3010611		№301	06	11	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010613		№301	06	13	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010615		№301	06	15	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010617		№301	06	17	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010620		№301	06	20	1941	СССР		Як-7Р испытания 1941
3010701		№301	07	01	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС
3010703		№301	07	03	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010706		№301	07	06	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010707		№301	07	07	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010709		№301	07	09	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010711		№301	07	11	1941	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010712		№301	07	12	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010713		№301	07	13	08.41	СССР		14-й ЗАП
3010714		№301	07	14	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010716		№301	07	16	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010717		№301	07	17	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010718		№301	07	18	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010720		№301	07	20	1941	СССР		121-й ИАП
3010801		№301	08	01	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010802		№301	08	02	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010806		№301	08	06	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010811		№301	08	11	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС
3010819		№301	08	19	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010820		№301	08	20	1941	СССР		27-й ЗАП
3010901		№301	09	01	08.41	СССР		27-й ЗАП
3010902		№301	09	02	08.41	СССР		16-й ЗАП
3010903		№301	09	03	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010905		№301	09	05	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010906		№301	09	06	08.41	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010909		№301	09	09	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3010910		№301	09	10	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010911		№301	09	11	08.41	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010913		№301	09	13	08.41	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3010914		№301	09	14	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3010916		№301	09	16	1941	СССР		Армавирская ВАШП
3010918		№301	09	18	1941	СССР		Армавирская ВАШП
3010920		№301	09	20	1941	СССР		Армавирская ВАШП
3011001		№301	10	01	08.41	СССР		8-й ЗИАП
3011002		№301	10	02	1941	СССР		Руставская ВАШ
3011005		№301	10	05	1941	СССР		8-й ЗИАП, 16-й ЗИАП потерян 04.03.42 замена шасси
3011007		№301	10	07	1941	СССР		8-й ЗИАП
3011011		№301	10	11	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3011013		№301	10	13	1941	СССР		13-й ЗИАП
3011014		№301	10	13	1941	СССР		Борисоглебская ВАШП
3011018		№301	10	18	1941	СССР		ВАШ им Серова
3011019		№301	10	19	08.41	СССР		4-й ЗИАП
3011101		№301	11	01	1941	СССР		12-й ИАП, Як-9В НИИ ВВС испытания 04.45
3011105		№301	11	05	1941	СССР		12-й ИАП
3011108		№301	11	08	1941	СССР		12-й ИАП, 485-й ИАП
3011112		№301	11	12	1941	СССР		25-й ЗАП
3011117		№301	11	17	1941	СССР		14-й ЗАП
3011119		№301	11	19	1941	СССР		12-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
3011120	А	№301	11	20	1941	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
3011202		№301	12	02	1941	СССР		562-й ИАП
3011203		№301	12	03	1941	СССР		11-й ИАП, 429-й ИАП
3011204	А	№301	12	04	1941	СССР		11-й ИАП потерян 23.10.41
3011205	А	№301	12	05	1941	СССР		172-й ИАП
3011207		№301	12	07	1941	СССР		ЛИИ М-105ПД
3011208		№301	12	08	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП
3011209	А	№301	12	09	10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
3011212		№301	12	12	1941	СССР		2-й ЗАП
3011216	А	№301	12	16	10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
3011302	А	№301	13	02	10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП, 42-й ИАП Як-7-37
3011303		№301	13	03	10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе 18.10.41
3011304		№301	13	04	1941	СССР		22-й ЗАП
3011305		№301	13	05	1941	СССР		22-й ЗАП потерян 26.03.42
3011306		№301	13	06	1941	СССР		22-й ЗАП
3011307		№301	13	07	1941	СССР		22-й ЗАП
3011308	А	№301	13	08	10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе 18.10.41
3011309		№301	13	09	1941	СССР		14-й ЗАП
3011310		№301	13	10	1941	СССР		22-й ЗАП
3011311	А	№301	13	11	10.41	СССР		172-й ИАП
3011312		№301	13	12	1941	СССР		22-й ЗАП
3011314		№301	13	14	1941	СССР		22-й ЗАП
3011316		№301	13	16	1941	СССР		27-й ЗАП
3011318		№301	13	18	1941	СССР		22-й ЗАП
3011319		№301	13	19	1941	СССР		14-й ЗАП
3011402		№301	14	02	1941	СССР		27-й ЗАП

82041	Б	№82	нет	041		СССР		сбит 1943
820101	Б	№82	01	01	1942	СССР		628-й ИАП сбит 1942
820105	Б	№82	01	05	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП
820201	Б	№82	02	01	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП, 236-я ИАД сбит 29.10.42
820205	Б	№82	02	05	1942	СССР		бомбовое вооружение
820301	Б	№82	03	01	1942	СССР		потерян при облете 25.07.42
820325	Б	№82	03	25	1942	СССР		845-й ИАП сбит 09.09.42
820506	Б	№82	05	06	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 19.11.42
820508	Б	№82	05	08	1942	СССР		25-й ИАП ЧФ сбит 20.06.43
820510	Б	№82	05	10	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 21.02.43
820511	Б	№82	05	11	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820513	Б	№82	05	13	1942	СССР		172-й ИАП
820518	Б	№82	05	18	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 06.12.42
820521	Б	№82	05	21	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820522	Б	№82	05	22	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820523	Б	№82	05	23	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820524	Б	№82	05	24	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820525	Б	№82	05	25	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП, 66-й ГвИАП сбит 15.03.43
820602	Б	№82	06	02	1942	СССР		486-й ИАП
820603	Б	№82	06	03	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820604	Б	№82	06	04	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820605	Б	№82	06	05	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820606	Б	№82	06	06	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820607	Б	№82	06	07	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820608	Б	№82	06	08	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820609	Б	№82	06	09	1942	СССР		486-й ИАП
820610	Б	№82	06	10	1942	СССР		486-й ИАП
820611	Б	№82	06	11	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820612	Б	№82	06	12	1942	СССР		486-й ИАП
820619	Б	№82	06	19	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП, 875-й ИАП, 66-й ГвИАП сбит 27.02.43
820622	Б	№82	06	22	1942	СССР		172-й ИАП сбит 03.43
820705	Б	№82	07	05	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
820706	Б	№82	07	06	1942	СССР		документ
820714	Б	№82	07	14	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП, 66-й ГвИАП сбит 15.03.43
820723	Б	№82	07	23	1942	СССР		приборная доска
820725	Б	№82	07	25	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820726	Б	№82	07	26	10.10.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820727	Б	№82	07	27	10.10.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
820728	Б	№82	07	28	03.11.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820732	Б	№82	07	32	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП, 66-й ГвИАП сбит 14.03.43
820737	Б	№82	07	37	1942	СССР		774-й ИАП сбит 29.12.42
820739	Б	№82	07	39	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820740	Б	№82	07	40	1942	СССР	40	20-й ИАП
820741	Б	№82	07	41	1942	СССР	41	20-й ИАП сбит 03.43
820743	Б	№82	07	43	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820745	Б	№82	07	45	1942	СССР	82	774-й ИАП сбит 08.12.42
820746	Б	№82	07	46	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820747	Б	№82	07	47	1942	СССР	12	42-й ИАП, 774-й ИАП, 86-й ГвИАП сбит 30.05.43
820748	Б	№82	07	48	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820749	Б	№82	07	49	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820750	Б	№82	07	50	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820801	Б	№82	08	01	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820802	Б	№82	08	02	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП
820803	Б	№82	08	03	1942	СССР		ДМ-4с испытания
820808	Б	№82	08	08	20.11.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820809	Б	№82	08	08	25.11.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820810	Б	№82	08	10	11.42	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 27.02.43
820812	Б	№82	08	12	08.11.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820814	Б	№82	08	14	12.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820815	Б	№82	08	15	1942	СССР		ЦВМА переделан в УТИ
820827	Б	№82	08	27	26.12.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820829	Б	№82	08	29	12.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820830	Б	№82	08	30	1942	СССР		документ
820831	Б	№82	08	31	1942	СССР		ручка управления
820832	Б	№82	08	32	23.12.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820835	Б	№82	08	35	25.12.42	СССР		ЦВМА
820840	Б	№82	08	40	06.01.43	СССР		ЦВМА
820845	Б	№82	08	45	1943	СССР		матерчатая перегородка заменена деревянной
820903	Б	№82	09	03	15.01.43	СССР		ЦВМА
820906	Б	№82	09	06	1943	СССР		ЦВМА
820907	Б	№82	09	06	27.01.43	СССР		ЦВМА
820920	Б	№82	09	20	03.43	СССР		обтекатели патрубков
820926	Б	№82	09	26	22.02.43	СССР		ЦВМА
820928	Б	№82	09	28	22.02.43	СССР	07	ЦВМА
820933	Б	№82	09	33	01.03.43	СССР	26	ЦВМА
820935	Б	№82	09	35	11.03.43	СССР		ЦВМА
820936	Б	№82	09	36	03.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.43
820937	Б	№82	09	37	11.03.43	СССР	19	ЦВМА
820941	Б	№82	09	41	20.03.43	СССР	10	ЦВМА
820945	Б	№82	09	45	03.43	СССР		изм в капоте
821001	Б	№82	10	01	03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
821003	Б	№82	10	03	03.43	СССР		новый бензокран
821015	Б	№82	10	15	1943	СССР		совмещенное упр газом и винтом
821017	Б	№82	10	17	1943	СССР		трехходовой кран
821023	Б	№82	10	26	04.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 06.43
821026	Б	№82	10	26	19.04.43	СССР		ЦВМА
821036	Б	№82	10	36	30.04.43	СССР		ЦВМА
821027	Б	№82	10	37	27.04.43	СССР		ЦВМА
821038	Б	№82	10	38	27.04.43	СССР		ЦВМА
821039	Б	№82	10	39	30.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
821044	Б	№82	10	44	04.43	СССР		ЦВМА
821109	Б	№82	11	09	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
821110	Б	№82	11	10	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
821127	Б	№82	11	27	1943	СССР		испытания 08.43
821130	Б	№82	11	30	1943	СССР		15-я ВА
821139	Б	№82	11	39	06.06.43	СССР		832-й ИАП сбит 17.07.43
821217	Б	№82	12	17	06.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.43
821240	Б	№82	12	40	06.43	СССР		АРТ-41
821307	Б	№82	13	07	15.07.43	СССР		ЦВМА
821322	Б	№82	13	22	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821346	Б	№82	13	46	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821410	Б	№82	14	10	1943	СССР		Як-7Р испытания 10.43
821412	Б	№82	14	12	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821420	Б	№82	14	20	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821429	Б	№82	14	29	1943	СССР		Завод №84 потерян 30.08.43
821440	Б	№82	14	40	1943	СССР		Як-7Р
821443	Б	№82	14	43	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821445	Б	№82	14	45	06.08.43	СССР		ЦВМА
821501	Б	№82	15	01	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821502	Б	№82	15	02	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821504	Б	№82	15	04	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821505	Б	№82	15	05	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821506	Б	№82	15	06	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821511	Б	№82	15	11	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821512	Б	№82	15	12	30.08.43	СССР		ЦВМА
821527	Б	№82	15	27	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП
821530	Б	№82	15	30	09.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.43
821536	Б	№82	15	36	09.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
821542	Б	№82	15	42	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821543	Б	№82	15	43	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821544	Б	№82	15	44	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП
821545	Б	№82	15	45	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821546	Б	№82	15	46	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821547	Б	№82	15	47	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821549	Б	№82	15	49	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821550	Б	№82	15	50	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821601	Б	№82	16	01	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821602	Б	№82	16	02	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821603	Б	№82	16	03	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821606	Б	№82	16	06	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821607	Б	№82	16	07	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821611	Б	№82	16	11	1943	СССР		ВОШБ потерян 08.03.45
821613	Б	№82	16	13	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821614	Б	№82	16	14	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821616	Б	№82	16	16	1943	СССР		ВОШБ потерян 08.03.45
821617	Б	№82	16	17	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821619	Б	№82	16	19	1943	СССР		ВОШБ
821650	Б	№82	16	50	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП
821705	Б	№82	17	05	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП
821726	Б	№82	17	26	1943	СССР		доп. матерчатая перегородка
821738	Б	№82	17	38	1943	СССР		документ
821802	Б	№82	18	02	1943	СССР		аварийный сброс фонаря
821820	Б	№82	18	20	1943	СССР		обтекатель патрубка картера
821825	Б	№82	18	25	1943	СССР		845-й ИАП потерян 03.03.44
821829	Б	№82	18	29	1943	СССР		845-й ИАП сбит 30.01.44
821830	Б	№82	18	30	1943	СССР		845-й ИАП
821840	Б	№82	18	40	1943	СССР		287-й ИАП сбит 25.01.44
821919	Б	№82	19	19	27.11.43	СССР	19	ЦВМА
821925	Б	№82	19	25	12.43	СССР		269-я ИАД
821931	Б	№82	19	31	12.43	СССР		учлучшенная система сброса фонаря
821932	Б	№82	19	32	12.43	СССР		269-я ИАД
821935	Б	№82	19	35	12.43	СССР		испытания на сброс фонаря
821936	Б	№82	19	36	02.12.43	СССР	19	ЦВМА
821938	Б	№82	19	38	12.43	СССР		269-я ИАД
821945	Б	№82	19	45	12.43	СССР		269-я ИАД
821950	Б	№82	19	50	21.12.43	СССР		845-й ИАП сбит 30.01.44
822004	Б	№82	20	04	09.12.43	СССР	56	испытания на сброс фонаря, ЦВМА
822035	Б	№82	20	35	21.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
822036	Б	№82	20	36	28.12.43	СССР		65-й АПП, 12-й ИАП ТОФ
822037	Б	№82	20	37	21.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
822039	Б	№82	20	39	21.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
822042	Б	№82	20	42	31.12.43	СССР	42	ЦВМА
822047	Б	№82	20	47	21.12.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
822106	Б	№82	21	06	25.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
822112	В	№82	21	12	1943	СССР		Польша 1.PLM
822137	Б	№82	21	37	1943	СССР		ЦВМА
822142	Б	№82	21	42	1943	СССР		ЦВМА
8222374	Б	№82	22	74	1944	СССР		488-й ИАП
8223343	Б	№82	23	43	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
8223145	Б	№82	23	45	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
8223465	Б	№82	23	65	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
8223075	Б	№82	23	75	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
8223376	Б	№82	23	76	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
822414	Б	№82	24	14	15.02.44	СССР		ЦВМА
822445	Б	№82	24	45	1944	СССР		ЦВМА
822494	Б	№82	24	94	29.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
822538	Б	№82	25	38	31.03.44	СССР		ВМФ
822604	Б	№82	26	04	22.03.44	СССР		ЦВМА
822610	Б	№82	26	10	22.03.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
822621	Б	№82	26	21	31.03.44	СССР		ЦВМА
822641	Б	№82	26	41	04.04.44	СССР	41	ЦВМА
822715	Б	№82	27	15	04.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.44
822920	Б	№82	29	20	13.06.44	СССР		ЦВМА переделан в УТИ
822932	Б	№82	29	32	15.06.44	СССР	3	Як-7БУ фото ЦВМА авария 06.09.45
822950	Б	№82	29	50	01.07.44	СССР	50	фото ЦВМА

1315302	А	№153	13	02	1941	СССР		опытный 7-37 сбит 23.02.43
1315303	А	№153	13	03	1942	СССР		172-й ИАП потерян 18.10.41
1315308	А	№153	13	08	1942	СССР		172-й ИАП потерян 18.10.41
1315309	А	№153	13	09	1942	СССР		172-й ИАП сбит 03.43
1415311	А	№153	14	11	1942	СССР		форс мотор испытания 03.42 эталон Як-7А
1415313	Б	№153	14	13	1942	СССР		форс мотор испытания 03.42 эталон Як-7Б
1415324	А	№153	14	24	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
1415335	А	№153	14	35	24.03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП именной
1415336	А	№153	14	36	24.03.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС, ЦАГИ
1515303	А	№153	15	03	24.03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП именной
1515321	А	№153	15	21	1942	СССР		НГ испытания 01-03.42
1515331	А	№153	15	31	24.03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП именной
1515340	В	№153	15	40	02.42	СССР		учебный неуб. Шасси испытания 02-03.42
1515370	В	№153	15	70	1942	СССР		
1615303	А	№153	16	03	24.03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП именной
1615304	А	№153	16	04	1942	СССР		документ
1615306	А	№153	16	06	24.03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП именной
1615308	А	№153	16	08	24.03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП именной
1615313	А	№153	16	13	24.03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП именной
1615314	А	№153	16	14	24.03.42	СССР		12-й ГвИАП именной
1615331	А	№153	16	31	1942	СССР		радио
1715304	А	№153	17	04	1942	СССР		172-й ИАП потерян 27.02.44
1715323	А	№153	17	23	1942	СССР		172-й ИАП сбит 1943
1815322	А	№153	18	22	1942	СССР		18-й ГвИАП сбит 05.08.42
1915318	А	№153	19	18	1942	СССР		845-й ИАП столкновение с Як-7Б 2037 потерян 27.08.42
1915325	А	№153	19	25	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
2015325	А	№153	20	25	1942	СССР		18-й ГвИАП сбит 07.07.42
2015337	А	№153	20	37	1942	СССР		845-й ИАП столкновение с Як-7Б 1918 потерян 27.08.42
2015340	А	№153	20	40	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 22.09.42
2115319	А	№153	21	19	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 22.09.42
2115370	А	№153	21	70	1942	СССР		Як-5 опытный
2215301	Б	№153	22	01	06.42	СССР		превый Як-7Б испытания 06-07.42
2215302	Б	№153	22	02	06.42	СССР		Испытания 1942
2215303	Б	№153	22	03	06.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.42 ШВАК и 2 УБС
2215305	Б	№153	22	05	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 05.09.42
2215335	Б	№153	22	35	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП сбит 03.09.42
2215336	Б	№153	22	36	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 24.08.42
2215341	Б	№153	22	41	05.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС форс мотор испытания 05-06.42, 296-й ИАП сбит 08.09.42
2215348	Б	№153	22	48	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП
2215354	Б	№153	22	54	1942	СССР	23	774-й ИАП сбит 01.12.42
2215361	Б	№153	22	61	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
2215367	Б	№153	22	67	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
2215379	Б	№153	22	79	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 19.09.42
2215383	Б	№153	22	83	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2215387	Б	№153	22	87	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 05.09.42
2215391	Б	№153	22	91	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП таран Bf-109G-2 №13497 потерян 11.09.42
2215398	Б	№153	22	98	1942	СССР		новая монтажная схема ЭО
22153100	Б	№153	22	100	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 01.43
22153102	Б	№153	22	102	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП потерян 17.09.42
22153110	Б	№153	22	110	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП
22153111	Б	№153	22	111	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
22153112	Б	№153	22	112	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП
22153113	Б	№153	22	113	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП
2315301	Б	№153	23	01	1942	СССР		Опытный Як-9 М-106-1СК
2315303	Б	№153	23	03	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП
2315307	Б	№153	23	07	1942	СССР		1-я ВА
2315310	Б	№153	23	10	1942	СССР		бомбовое вооружение опытный
2315317	Б	№153	23	17	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП сбит 26.08.42
2315320	Б	№153	23	20	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 28.09.42
2315326	Б	№153	23	26	1942	СССР		Як-7Д опытный
2315327	Б	№153	23	27	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП сбит 26.08.42
2315328	Б	№153	23	28	1942	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 05.09.42
2315331	Б	№153	23	31	1942	СССР		66-й ИАП сбит 05.08.42
2315337	Б	№153	23	37	1942	СССР		33-й ИАП
2315338	Б	№153	23	38	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2315344	Б	№153	23	44	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 18.08.42
2315345	Б	№153	23	45	1942	СССР		33-й ИАП
2315346	Б	№153	23	46	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2315348	Б	№153	23	48	1942	СССР		потерян 05.08.42
2315354	Б	№153	23	54	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2315357	Б	№153	23	57	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП сбит 20.08.42
2315369	Б	№153	23	69	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 24.08.42
2315383	Б	№153	23	83	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 14.08.42
2315384	Б	№153	23	84	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 14.08.42
2315385	Б	№153	23	85	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
2315391	Б	№153	23	91	1942	СССР		ОКБ Яковлева М-106
2315397	Б	№153	23	97	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 25.08.42
2315398	Б	№153	23	98	1942	СССР		236-й ИАП
23153104	Б	№153	23	104	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП потерян 08.42
23153106	Б	№153	23	106	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
23153109	Б	№153	23	109	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
23153110	Б	№153	23	110	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП 
23153114	Б	№153	23	114	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
2415301	Б	№153	24	01	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП сбит 22.08.42
2415302	Б	№153	24	02	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 18.08.42
2415306	Б	№153	24	06	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2415308	Б	№153	24	08	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2415320	Б	№153	24	20	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП потерян 03.12.42 
2415330	Б	№153	24	30	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит
2415334	Б	№153	24	34	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП
2415338	Б	№153	24	38	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 18.08.42
2415341	Б	№153	24	41	06.08.42	СССР		ЦВМА
2415345	Б	№153	24	45	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 18.08.42
2415347	Б	№153	24	47	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП
2415349	Б	№153	24	49	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 14.11.42
2415350	Б	№153	24	50	1942	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 08.42
2415354	Б	№153	24	54	1942	СССР		146-й ИАП, 20-й ИАП сбит 14.11.42
2415358	Б	№153	24	58	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2415367	Б	№153	24	67	08.42	СССР		фото
2415369	Б	№153	24	69	08.42	СССР		испытания
2415370	Б	№153	24	70	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2415371	Б	№153	24	71	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2415373	Б	№153	24	73	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2415376	Б	№153	24	76	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2415384	Б	№153	24	84	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2415395	Б	№153	24	95	1942	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 08.42
2415396	Б	№153	24	96	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 11.09.42
24153101	Б	№153	24	101	1942	СССР		248-й ИАП сбит 22.08.42
24153106	Б	№153	24	106	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
24153112	Б	№153	24	112	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
24153114	Б	№153	24	114	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2515302	Б	№153	25	02	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
2515304	Б	№153	25	04	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2515306	Б	№153	25	06	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
2515311	Б	№153	25	11	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2515313	Б	№153	25	13	1942	СССР		фото
2515314	Б	№153	25	14	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП
2515315	Б	№153	25	15	1942	СССР		фото
2515316	Б	№153	25	16	1942	СССР		фото
2515318	Б	№153	25	18	09.42	СССР		445-й ИАП сбит 23.09.42
2515325	Б	№153	25	25	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП сбит 1942
2515327	Б	№153	25	27	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2515331	Б	№153	25	31	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 15.09.42
2515332	Б	№153	25	32	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2515337	Б	№153	25	37	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2515339	Б	№153	25	39	1942	СССР		4-й ИАП сбит 31.08.42
2515342	Б	№153	25	42	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2515344	Б	№153	25	44	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2515356	Б	№153	25	56	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
2515359	Б	№153	25	59	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2515362	Б	№153	25	62	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2515364	Б	№153	25	64	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
2515366	Б	№153	25	66	1942	СССР		845-й ИАП сбит 08.09.42
2515369	Б	№153	25	69	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
2515370	Б	№153	25	70	07.09.42	СССР		19-й ЗАП, 271-й ИАП
2515374	Б	№153	25	74	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2515377	Б	№153	25	77	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2515378	Б	№153	25	78	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2515380	Б	№153	25	80	1942	СССР		434-й ИАП
2515381	7-37	№153	25	81	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 30.12.42 головной
2515382	7-37	№153	25	82	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 15.01.43
2515383	7-37	№153	25	83	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 13.01.43
2515384	7-37	№153	25	84	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП
2515385	7-37	№153	25	85	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 1943
2515386	7-37	№153	25	86	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП, 744-й ИАП
2515387	7-37	№153	25	87	1942	СССР		
2515388	7-37	№153	25	88	1942	СССР		
2515389	7-37	№153	25	89	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
2515390	7-37	№153	25	90	1942	СССР		
2515391	7-37	№153	25	91	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
2515392	7-37	№153	25	92	1942	СССР		
2515393	7-37	№153	25	93	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 26.02.43
2515394	7-37	№153	25	94	1942	СССР		
2515395	7-37	№153	25	95	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП
2515396	7-37	№153	25	96	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 30.12.42
2515397	7-37	№153	25	97	1942	СССР		
2515398	7-37	№153	25	98	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП, 744-й ИАП
2515399	7-37	№153	25	99	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 30.12.42
25153100	7-37	№153	25	100	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 1943
25153101	7-37	№153	25	101	1942	СССР		
25153102	7-37	№153	25	102	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 15.01.43
25153105	Б	№153	25	105	1942	СССР	83	774-й ИАП
25153113	Б	№153	25	113	08.42	СССР	11	774-й ИАП сбит 01.12.42
25153116	Б	№153	25	116	1942	СССР	38	89-й ГвИАП сбит 02.03.43
2615307	Б	№153	26	07	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2615310	Б	№153	26	10	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 21.02.43
2615315	Б	№153	26	15	1942	СССР		документ
2615317	Б	№153	26	17	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
2615355	Б	№153	26	55	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
2615356	Б	№153	26	56	1942	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит 18.03.43
2615358	Б	№153	26	58	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
2615362	Б	№153	26	62	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
2615366	Б	№153	26	66	1942	СССР		429-й ИАП
26153118	Б	№153	26	118	10.42	СССР		
2715301	Б	№153	27	01	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 562-й ИАП
2715303	Б	№153	27	03	1942	СССР	72	774-й ИАП потерян 25.11.42
2715308	Б	№153	27	08	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 562-й ИАП
2715316	Б	№153	27	16	1942	СССР		42-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
2715317	Б	№153	27	17	1942	СССР		866-й ИАП?
2715328	Б	№153	27	28	09.42	СССР		испытания
2715333	Б	№153	27	33	1942	СССР	62	774-й ИАП
2715337	Б	№153	27	37	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2715340	Б	№153	27	40	1942	СССР	32	774-й ИАП сбит 21.11.42
2715342	Б	№153	27	42	1942	СССР		19-й ЗАП, 774-й ИАП
2715344	Б	№153	27	44	1942	СССР	81	774-й ИАП сбит 30.01.43
2715352	Б	№153	27	52	29.08.42	СССР		127-й ИАП потерян 17.01.43
2715354	Б	№153	27	54	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2715358	Б	№153	27	58	1942	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 03.05.43
2715381	Б	№153	27	81	10.42	СССР		13-й ЗАП
2715384	Б	№153	27	84	10.42	СССР		13-й ЗАП
2715385	Б	№153	27	84	10.42	СССР		13-й ЗАП
2715386	Б	№153	27	86	10.42	СССР		13-й ЗАП, 123-й ИАП
2715389	Б	№153	27	89	1942	СССР		12-й ИАП 
2715390	Б	№153	27	90	1942	СССР		900-й ИАП 
2715392	Б	№153	27	92	1942	СССР	35	89-й ГвИАП сбит 14.07.43
2815305	Б	№153	28	05	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП
2815315	Б	№153	28	15	1942	СССР		127-й ИАП
2815320	Б	№153	28	20	1942	СССР		ЦВМА
2815329	Б	№153	28	29	1942	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 09.42
2815336	Б	№153	28	36	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП, 66-й ГвИАП сбит 15.03.43
2815383	Б	№153	28	83	1942	СССР		19-й ЗАП, 287-й ИАП
2815389	Б	№153	28	89	1942	СССР		19-й ЗАП, 287-й ИАП
2815391	Б	№153	28	91	1942	СССР		завод №301
2815393	Б	№153	28	93	1942	СССР		завод №301
2815396	Б	№153	28	96	1942	СССР		19-й ЗАП, 287-й ИАП
2815399	Б	№153	28	99	1942	СССР	84	774-й ИАП сбит 30.01.43
28153105	Б	№153	28	105	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 08.03.43
2915313	Б	№153	29	13	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2915315	Б	№153	29	15	1942	СССР		307-й ИАП
2915321	Б	№153	29	21	1942	СССР		307-й ИАП
2915322	Б	№153	29	22	1942	СССР	51	774-й ИАП потерян 22.02.43
2915324	Б	№153	29	24	1942	СССР	103	774-й ИАП сбит 29.12.42
2915325	Б	№153	29	25	1942	СССР	24	774-й ИАП потерян 21.12.42
2915328	Б	№153	29	28	1942	СССР	73	774-й ИАП сбит 17.12.42
2915330	Б	№153	29	30	1942	СССР	63	774-й ИАП сбит 17.12.42
2915331	Б	№153	29	31	1942	СССР	53	774-й ИАП сбит 21.11.42
2915335	Б	№153	29	35	1942	СССР	12	774-й ИАП сбит 30.11.42
2915337	Б	№153	29	37	1942	СССР	22	774-й ИАП сбит 10.12.42
2915340	Б	№153	29	40	1942	СССР	31	774-й ИАП сбит 30.11.42
2915343	Б	№153	29	43	1942	СССР	41	774-й ИАП
2915345	Б	№153	29	45	1942	СССР	29	774-й ИАП
2915375	Б	№153	29	75	10.42	СССР		
2915389	Б	№153	29	89	1942	СССР	14	774-й ИАП
2915392	Б	№153	29	92	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
29153107	Б	№153	29	107	1942	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит 12.03.43
3015308	Б	№153	30	08	1942	СССР	61	774-й ИАП сбит 02.12.42
3015310	Б	№153	30	10	10.42	СССР		
3015358	Б	№153	30	58	1942	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит 12.03.43
3015359	Б	№153	30	59	1942	СССР		15-я ВА
3015360	Б	№153	30	60	1942	СССР		приборная доска без манометра
3015361	Б	№153	30	61	1942	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит 20.12.42
3015366	Б	№153	30	66	1942	СССР		13-й ЗИАП, 296-й ИАП
3015390	Б	№153	30	90	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП, 12-й ИАП 
3015392	Б	№153	30	92	1942	СССР		1-й ИАК
3015393	Б	№153	30	93	1942	СССР		12-й ИАП сбит 19.03.43
3015395	Б	№153	30	95	1942	СССР		12-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
3015396	Б	№153	30	96	1942	СССР		12-й ИАП 
30153110	Б	№153	30	110	1942	СССР		900-й ИАП, 653-й ИАП потерян 31.01.43
30153144	Б	№153	30	144	1942	СССР	7	89-й ГвИАП
30153152	Б	№153	30	152	1942	СССР		287-й ИАП
30153163	Б	№153	30	163	1942	СССР		29-й ЗАП, 900-й ИАП
30153170	Б	№153	30	170	1942	СССР		12-й ИАП посл в серии
3115301	Б	№153	31	01	11.42	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 1943
3115314	Б	№153	31	14	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 23.02.42
3115340	Б	№153	31	40	1942	СССР		документ
3115345	Б	№153	31	45	1942	СССР		278-я ИАД сбит 29.04.43
3115348	Б	№153	31	48	1942	СССР		документ
3115349	Б	№153	31	49	1942	СССР	49	20-й ИАП
3115361	Б	№153	31	61	1942	СССР		бомбовое вооружение
3115375	Б	№153	31	75	1942	СССР		20-й ИАП
3115382	Б	№153	31	82	1942	СССР		Польша 1.PLM
3115387	Б	№153	31	87	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП, 12-й ИАП 
3115394	Б	№153	31	94	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП, 12-й ИАП 
3115393	Б	№153	31	93	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3115396	Б	№153	31	96	1942	СССР		168-й ИАП
31153107	Б	№153	31	107	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
31153117	Б	№153	31	117	1942	СССР		183-й ИАП сбит 03.43
31153119	Б	№153	31	119	1942	СССР		900-й ИАП
3215315	Б	№153	32	15	1942	СССР		маслосистема
3215350	Б	№153	32	50	1942	СССР	20	774-й ИАП сбит 24.02.43
3215356	Б	№153	32	56	11.42	СССР		испытания
3215361	Б	№153	32	61	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3215392	Б	№153	32	92	11.42	СССР		296-й ИАП сбит 14.09.42
3315301	Б	№153	33	01	1942	СССР		900-й ИАП
3315314	Б	№153	33	14	1942	СССР		900-й ИАП
3315322	Б	№153	33	22	12.42	СССР		фото
3315323	Б	№153	33	23	1942	СССР		обтекатели патрубков
3315332	Б	№153	33	32	12.42	СССР		испытания
3315382	Б	№153	33	82	1942	СССР		900-й ИАП
33153101	Б	№153	33	101	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП
33153117	Б	№153	33	117	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
33153119	Б	№153	33	119	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
33153120	Б	№153	33	120	11.42	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 05.11.43
3415307	Б	№153	34	07	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3415309	Б	№153	34	09	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3415317	Б	№153	34	17	1942	СССР	17	1-й ГвИАП, 12-й ИАП, 89-й ГвИАП
3415321	Б	№153	34	21	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП, 86-й ГвИАП сбит 17.03.43
3415329	Б	№153	34	29	1942	СССР		485-й ИАП 
3415337	Б	№153	34	37	1942	СССР	37	захвачен  08.02.43 Финляндия
3415345	Б	№153	34	45	1942	СССР	15	1-й ГвИАП, 12-й ИАП, 89-й ГвИАП сбит 14.07.43
3415347	Б	№153	34	47	1942	СССР		сбит 07.43
3415349	Б	№153	34	49	1942	СССР		1-й ГвИАП, 12-й ИАП 
3415351	Б	№153	34	51	12.42	СССР		испытания
3415354	Б	№153	34	54	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП
3415357	Б	№153	34	57	1942	СССР		сбит 1943
3415359	Б	№153	34	59	1942	СССР		744-й ИАП
3415362	Б	№153	34	62	11.42	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3415363	Б	№153	34	63	1942	СССР		875-й ИАП, 66-й ГвИАП сбит 14.03.43
3415366	Б	№153	34	66	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3415367	Б	№153	34	67	1942	СССР		документ
3415376	Б	№153	34	76	12.42	СССР		испытания
3415377	Б	№153	34	77	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3415381	Б	№153	34	81	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3415382	Б	№153	34	82	1942	СССР	22	89-й ГвИАП сбит 07.43
3415391	Б	№153	31	91	1942	СССР		Польша 1.PLM
3415397	Б	№153	34	97	1942	СССР		271-й ИАП
34153100	Б	№153	34	100	1943	СССР		29-й ГвИАП сбит 17.06.43
34153102	Б	№153	34	102	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП потерян 20.04.43
34153104	Б	№153	34	104	08.01.43	СССР		ЦВМА
34153112	Б	№153	34	112	1942	СССР	12	1-й ГвИАП, 12-й ИАП, 89-й ГвИАП сбит 14.07.43
34153117	Б	№153	34	117	1942	СССР		документ
3515301	Б	№153	35	01	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3515310	Б	№153	35	10	1942	СССР	10	1-й ГвИАП, 12-й ИАП , 89-й ГвИАП
3515311	Б	№153	35	11	1942	СССР		43-й ИАП сбит 29.05.43
3515313	Б	№153	35	13	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3515322	Б	№153	35	22	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3515325	Б	№153	35	25	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3515328	Б	№153	35	28	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 30.04.43
3515331	Б	№153	35	31	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3515345	Б	№153	35	45	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
3515353	Б	№153	35	53	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3515354	Б	№153	35	54	1942	СССР		278-я ИАД сбит 28.04.43
3515358	Б	№153	35	58	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3515365	Б	№153	35	65	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
3515369	Б	№153	35	69	1942	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
3515371	Б	№153	35	71	1942	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 26.04.43
3515383	Б	№153	35	83	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3515390	Б	№153	35	90	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
35153106	Б	№153	35	106	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
35153108	Б	№153	35	108	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3615314	Б	№153	36	14	1942	СССР		29-й ГвИАП сбит 21.06.43
3615322	Б	№153	36	22	1942	СССР		18-й ГвИАП сбит 11.03.43 Хрущев
3615325	Б	№153	36	25	01.43	СССР		испытания
3615348	Б	№153	36	48	1943	СССР		18-й ГвИАП сбит 07.06.43
3615354	Б	№153	36	54	1943	СССР		168-й ИАП
3615364	Б	№153	36	64	1943	СССР		168-й ИАП
3615370	Б	№153	36	70	1943	СССР		18-й ГвИАП сбит 14.07.43
3615380	Б	№153	36	80	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
3615385	Б	№153	36	85	1943	СССР		168-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
3615398	Б	№153	36	98	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3615399	Б	№153	36	99	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
36153100	Б	№153	36	100	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
36153103	Б	№153	36	103	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
36153105	Б	№153	36	105	1943	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
36153119	Б	№153	36	119	01.43	СССР	19	736-й ИАП потерян 24.05.43
3715307	Б	№153	37	07	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3715310	Б	№153	37	10	1943	СССР		278-я ИАД сбит 28.04.43
3715311	Б	№153	37	11	1942	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 233-й ИАП
3715312	Б	№153	37	12	01.43	СССР		испытания
3715320	Б	№153	37	20	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП
3715326	Б	№153	37	26	01.43	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 19.04.43
3715328	Б	№153	37	28	01.43	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 26.04.43
3715346	Б	№153	37	46	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
3715349	Б	№153	37	49	01.43	СССР		Кубань дефект покрытия крыла
3715355	Б	№153	37	55	1943	СССР		168-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
3715370	Б	№153	37	70	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
3715371	Б	№153	37	71	1943	СССР		168-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
3715379	Б	№153	37	79	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
3715389	Б	№153	37	89	1943	СССР		сбит 1943
3715382	Б	№153	37	82	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП
3715397	Б	№153	37	97	1943	СССР		документ
3715398	Б	№153	37	98	1943	СССР		БВАШП потерян 21.09.43
3715399	Б	№153	37	99	1943	СССР		документ
37153103	Б	№153	37	103	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3815316	Б	№153	38	16	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
3815317	Б	№153	38	17	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
3815318	Б	№153	38	18	1943	СССР	104	133-й ИАП
3815326	Б	№153	38	26	1943	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит
3815327	Б	№153	38	27	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
3815329	Б	№153	38	29	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
3815338	Б	№153	38	38	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
3815345	Б	№153	38	45	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
3815346	Б	№153	38	46	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
3815347	Б	№153	38	47	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
3815357	Б	№153	38	57	02.43	СССР		
3815362	Б	№153	38	62	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3815364	Б	№153	38	64	02.43	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит
3815372	Б	№153	38	72	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
38153103	Б	№153	38	103	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
38153112	Б	№153	38	112	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
38153115	Б	№153	38	115	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3915305	Б	№153	39	05	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
3915313	Б	№153	39	13	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3915314	Б	№153	39	14	02.43	СССР		Кубань дефект покрытия крыла
3915318	Б	№153	39	18	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП сбит 10.07.43
3915320	Б	№153	39	20	1943	СССР		испытания 04.43
3915330	Б	№153	39	30	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания
3915341	Б	№153	39	41	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3915344	Б	№153	39	44	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3915346	Б	№153	39	46	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3915352	Б	№153	39	52	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП
3915353	Б	№153	39	53	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3915354	Б	№153	39	54	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
3915361	Б	№153	39	61	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
3915363	Б	№153	39	63	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3915373	Б	№153	39	73	02.43	СССР		27-й ГвИАП потерян 26.07.43
3915379	Б	№153	39	79	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.43
3915387	Б	№153	39	87	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
3915398	Б	№153	39	98	1943	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 23.08.43
39153105	Б	№153	39	105	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
39153106	Б	№153	39	106	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
39153111	Б	№153	39	111	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015301	Б	№153	40	01	01.43	СССР		испытания
4015308	Б	№153	40	08	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
4015311	Б	№153	40	11	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 10.05.43
4015314	Б	№153	40	14	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник, 15-й ИАП сбит 10.05.43
4015317	Б	№153	40	17	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015318	Б	№153	40	18	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015319	Б	№153	40	19	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015322	Б	№153	40	22	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
4015323	Б	№153	40	23	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015328	Б	№153	40	28	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015340	Б	№153	40	40	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015344	Б	№153	40	44	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
4015345	Б	№153	40	45	02.02.43	СССР		
4015352	Б	№153	40	52	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015355	Б	№153	40	55	1943	СССР		испытания 04.43
4015357	Б	№153	40	57	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015360	Б	№153	40	60	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015361	Б	№153	40	61	1943	СССР		728-й ИАП сбит 23.08.43
4015366	Б	№153	40	66	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015370	Б	№153	40	70	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015375	Б	№153	40	75	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015381	Б	№153	40	81	1943	СССР		БВАШП потерян 18.06.43
4015384	Б	№153	40	84	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4015385	Б	№153	40	85	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП потерян 06.01.44
4015396	Б	№153	40	96	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
4015397	Б	№153	40	97	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.43
40153100	Б	№153	40	100	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП
40153110	Б	№153	40	110	1942	СССР		документ
40153111	Б	№153	40	111	1942	СССР		документ
40153117	Б	№153	40	117	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
40153118	Б	№153	40	118	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
4115301	Б	№153	41	01	03.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 06.43 улучшенный обзор
4115303	Б	№153	41	03	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
4115309	Б	№153	41	09	1943	СССР		431-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
4115310	Б	№153	41	10	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
4115314	Б	№153	41	14	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.43
4115319	Б	№153	41	19	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
4115320	Б	№153	41	20	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
4115323	Б	№153	31	23	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.43
4115326	Б	№153	41	26	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
4115329	Б	№153	41	29	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
4115330	Б	№153	41	30	1943	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 05.05.43
4115331	Б	№153	41	31	1943	СССР		ручка управления
4115341	Б	№153	41	41	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
4115344	Б	№153	41	44	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
4115349	Б	№153	41	49	1943	СССР		43-й ИАП сбит 03.05.43
4115350	Б	№153	41	50	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
4115351	Б	№153	41	51	1943	СССР		убираемая хв. Опора
4115363	Б	№153	41	63	1943	СССР		сбит
41153103	Б	№153	41	103	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.43
41153106	Б	№153	41	106	1943	СССР		сбит
41153107	Б	№153	41	107	1943	СССР		сбит
41153111	Б	№153	41	111	1943	СССР		сбит
41153114	Б	№153	41	114	1943	СССР		43-й ИАП сбит 29.05.43
41153118	Б	№153	41	118	1943	СССР		сбит
4215312	Б	№153	42	12	1943	СССР		сбит
4215313	Б	№153	42	13	1943	СССР		сбит
4215319	Б	№153	42	19	1942	СССР		89-й ГвИАП сбит 14.07.43
4215323	Б	№153	42	23	1943	СССР		6-й ЗАП, 438-й ИАП Тамбовский колхозник
4215337	Б	№153	42	37	17.03.43	СССР		ЦВМА
4215341	Б	№153	42	41	17.03.43	СССР		ЦВМА
4215351	Б	№153	42	51	1943	СССР		29-й ГвИАП сбит 17.06.43
4215356	Б	№153	42	56	17.03.43	СССР		29-й ГвИАП
4215364	Б	№153	42	64	17.03.43	СССР	8	ЦВМА
4215365	Б	№153	42	65	17.03.43	СССР	5	ЦВМА
4215366	Б	№153	42	66	1943	СССР		29-й ГвИАП сбит 17.06.43
4215367	Б	№153	42	67	18.03.43	СССР	14	фото ЦВМА
4215369	Б	№153	42	69	16.03.43	СССР	20	ЦВМА
4215372	Б	№153	42	72	16.03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4215388	Б	№153	42	88	17.03.43	СССР		29-й ГвИАП
4215389	Б	№153	42	89	17.03.43	СССР		29-й ГвИАП
42153105	Б	№153	42	105	28.03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
42153107	Б	№153	42	107	03.43	СССР		испытания на прочность 1943
4315307	Б	№153	43	07	28.03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4315310	Б	№153	43	10	28.03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4315312	Б	№153	43	12	1943	СССР		маслосистема
4315316	Б	№153	43	16	03.43	СССР		испытания на прочность 1943
4315333	Б	№153	43	33	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
4315339	Б	№153	43	39	1943	СССР		ЦВМА
4315349	Б	№153	43	49	04.43	СССР		испытания
4315352	Б	№153	43	52	06.04.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
4315360	Б	№153	43	60	1943	СССР		усиление крыла
4315365	Б	№153	43	65	1943	СССР		совмещенное упр газом и винтом
4315377	Б	№153	43	77	1943	СССР		27-й ГвИАП сбит 01.08.43
43153107	Б	№153	43	107	1943	СССР		6-й ИАП сбит 13.08.43
4415305	Б	№153	44	05	05.43	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 12.08.43
4415332	Б	№153	44	32	05.43	СССР		29-й ГвИАП
4415377	Б	№153	44	77	05.43	СССР		172-й ИАП сбит 07.09.43
4415375	Б	№153	44	75	05.43	СССР		испытания
4415379	Б	№153	44	79	05.43	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 14.08.43
44153107	Б	№153	44	107	1943	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 19.08.43
4515310	Б	№153	45	10	05.43	СССР		172-й ИАП
4515318	Б	№153	45	18	10.04.43	СССР		427-й ИАП
4515353	Б	№153	45	53	25.05.43	СССР		ЦВМА
4515359	Б	№153	45	59	28.05.43	СССР		427-й ИАП
4515364	Б	№153	45	64	1943	СССР		Великобритания
4515366	Б	№153	45	66	28.05.43	СССР		427-й ИАП
4515369	Б	№153	45	69	29.05.43	СССР		427-й ИАП
4515374	Б	№153	45	74	28.05.43	СССР		ЦВМА
4515376	Б	№153	45	76	29.05.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4515393	Б	№153	45	93	06.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 06.01.44
4515394	Б	№153	45	94	06.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 06.43
4615303	Б	№153	46	03	1943	СССР		6-й ИАП сбит 13.08.43
4615313	Б	№153	46	13	06.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 1-я ВА пушки ШВАК синхронные
4615314	Б	№153	46	14	28.05.43	СССР		427-й ИАП
4615321	Б	№153	46	21	1943	СССР		приборная доска без вариометра по 46-21
4615328	Б	№153	46	28	13.06.43	СССР		427-й ИАП, 6-й ИАП сбит 13.08.43
4615329	Б	№153	46	29	11.06.43	СССР		427-й ИАП
4615349	Б	№153	46	49	06.43	СССР		162-й ИАП сбит 12.08.43
4615362	Б	№153	46	62	20.06.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
4615369	Б	№153	46	69	06.43	СССР		БВАШП потерян 16.12.43
4615381	Б	№153	46	81	06.43	СССР	419	774-й ИАП
4615395	Б	№153	46	95	1943	СССР		Польша 1.PLM
4615397	Б	№153	46	97	09.43	СССР		выхл. Патрубки
46153112	Б	№153	46	112	06.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 06.43
46153115	Б	№153	46	115	06.43	СССР	430	774-й ИАП сбит 21.10.43
46153117	Б	№153	46	117	06.43	СССР	46	774-й ИАП сбит 28.10.43
46153118	Б	№153	46	118	06.43	СССР	118	774-й ИАП потерян 12.11.43
4715306	Б	№153	47	06	25.06.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
4715307	Б	№153	47	07	06.43	СССР	224	774-й ИАП сбит 26.08.43
4715317	Б	№153	47	17	06.43	СССР		976-й ИАП
4715324	Б	№153	47	24	06.43	СССР		876-й ИАП
4715326	Б	№153	47	26	06.43	СССР		761-й ИАП
4715362	Б	№153	47	62	06.43	СССР		ЛИИ, 117-й ГвИАП испытания 06.43
4715386	Б	№153	47	86	06.43	СССР		91-й ИАП сбит 06.11.43
4715390	Б	№153	47	90	06.43	СССР		обтекатель патрубка картера
4715396	Б	№153	47	96	06.43	СССР	218	774-й ИАП сбит 04.10.43
47153111	Б	№153	47	111	06.43	СССР	228	774-й ИАП сбит 15.12.43
47153115	Б	№153	47	115	06.43	СССР	230	774-й ИАП сбит 28.08.43
47153116	Б	№153	47	116	06.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 07.02.44
4815310	Б	№153	48	10	09.43	СССР		выхл. Патрубки
4815321	Б	№153	48	21	22.06.43	СССР		12-й ИАП ТОФ
4815329	Б	№153	48	29	06.43	СССР	236	774-й ИАП
4815332	Б	№153	48	32	06.43	СССР		611-й ИАП
4815334	Б	№153	48	34	06.43	СССР		611-й ИАП
4815338	Б	№153	48	38	22.06.43	СССР		ЦВМА гаргрот
4815345	Б	№153	48	45	06.43	СССР		611-й ИАП
4815353	Б	№153	48	53	06.43	СССР		611-й ИАП, 117-й ГвИАП
4815363	Б	№153	48	63	06.43	СССР		611-й ИАП
4815370	Б	№153	48	70	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
4815384	Б	№153	48	84	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
4815385	Б	№153	48	85	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
4815387	Б	№153	48	87	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
48153118	Б	№153	48	118	07.43	СССР		испытания
4915311	Б	№153	49	11	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА буксировщик
4915321	Б	№153	49	21	1943	СССР		амортизатор
4915325	Б	№153	49	25	08.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 08.43
4915327	Б	№153	49	27	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
4915339	Б	№153	49	39	1943	СССР	5	246-й ИАП
4915358	Б	№153	49	58	1943	СССР		267-й ИАП
4915372	Б	№153	49	72	1943	СССР	72	774-й ИАП потерян 05.02.44
49153111	Б	№153	49	111	14.07.43	СССР	14	сбит обломки фото
5015317	Б	№153	50	17	08.43	СССР		испытания
5015395	Б	№153	50	95	08.43	СССР		519-й ИАП
5115323	Б	№153	51	23	08.43	СССР		519-й ИАП
5115335	Б	№153	51	35	09.43	СССР		выхл. Патрубки
5115380	Б	№153	51	80	09.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 10.43
5215325	Б	№153	52	25	1943	СССР		бронестекло
5215384	Б	№153	52	84	10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
5315307	Б	№153	53	07	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5315319	Б	№153	53	19	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.43-01.44 НГ
5315333	Б	№153	53	33	18.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
5315341	Б	№153	53	41	1943	СССР		сбит 1943
5315353	Б	№153	53	53	18.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
5315357	Б	№153	53	57	16.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
5315366	Б	№153	53	66	18.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
5315398	Б	№153	53	41	1943	СССР		сбит 1943
54153100	Б	№153	53	100	13.11.43	СССР		ЦВМА
54153103	Б	№153	54	103	12.11.43	СССР		ЦВМА
54153108	Б	№153	54	108	1943	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ, 12-й ИАП КБФ сбит 24.07.44
54153109	Б	№153	54	109	13.11.43	СССР		ЦВМА
54153110	Б	№153	54	110	11.43	СССР		АРТ-41
5515383	Б	№153	55	83	1943	СССР		маслосистема
5615319	Б	№153	56	19	19.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
5615356	Б	№153	56	56	30.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
5615359	Б	№153	56	59	01.44	СССР		ЦВМА
5615361	Б	№153	56	61	12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
5615365	Б	№153	56	65	30.12.43	СССР	65	фото ЦВМА
56153104	Б	№153	56	104	10.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
0115370	В	№153	01	70	05.42	СССР		испытания эталон
0215308	В	№153	02	08	1942	СССР		Польша
0215362	В	№153	02	62	1942	СССР		Польша
0215366	В	№153	02	66	07.42	СССР		испытания
0415331	В	№153	04	31	03.43	СССР		потерян 20.03.43
0515337	В	№153	05	37	1943	СССР		
0615349	В	№153	06	49	20.04.43	СССР	49	ЦВМА
0615398	В	№153	06	98		СССР		документ
0815303	В	№153	08	03	1943	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 03-12.44
1415306	В	№153	14	06		СССР		БВАШП потерян 09.03.45
1515303	В	№153	15	03	1942	СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 05.04.45

42210101	Б	№21	01	01	06.42	СССР		
42210102	Б	№21	01	02	06.42	СССР		
42210103	Б	№21	01	03	06.42	СССР		
42210104	Б	№21	01	04	06.42	СССР		
42210105	Б	№21	01	05	07.42	СССР

----------


## Morsunin

Отчет о боевой деятельности 209 иад
есть много номеров потерянных Як-7
Фонд: 20040, Опись: 0000001, Дело: 0010
http://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/view/?id=450037213 - и дальше 214, 215 ….

----------


## Morsunin

ПН 311-0004495-0145 ОТЧЕТ 259 ИАД ЗА СЕНТЯБРЬ 1943
 976 иап Як-7б 5015325 сел на вынужденную в р-не Пузатово
?иап Як-7б 4715369 сел на вынужденную в р-не Лучи

ПН 311-0004495-0147 ОТЧЕТ 259 ИАД ЗА НОЯБРЬ 1943
976 ИАП 
Як-7Б 4715317 сел на вынужденную 7.10.43 в р-не Погорелое
Як-7б 5215351 сел на вынужденную 17.10.43 в р-не Церковище
Як-7б 5215308 разбит при вынужденной
Самолеты 5015325 и  44153100 эвакуированы в 123 САМ

----------


## ПСП

Як-7А в 274 иап 268 иад :
 2514 Замена мотора 02.11.1942-07.11.1942.
23109 Ремонт 24.11.1942-25.11.1942.

  Як-7 в 296 иап 268 иад :
1925 Поломка 04.09.1942, отправлен в 278 САМ для ремонта.
2040 Сбит в бою 22.09.1942, не известно.
2119 Замена мотора 31.08.1942-03.09.1942.
2205 Сбит в бою 05.09.1942, сгорел.
2241 Сбит в бою 08.09.1942, упал в р.ВОЛГА (южн.БОБРОВО).
2261 Замена мотора 31.08.1942-03.09.1942.
2279 Сбит в бою 19.09.1942, сгорел.
2287 Не возвратился с боевого задания 05.09.1842.
2328 Поломка 10.09.1942, восстановлен. Замена мотора 10.11.1942-15.11.1942.
3292 Сбит в бою 14.09.1942, сгорел.
22100 Подбит в бою 13.09.1942, восстановлен.
22102 Катастрофа 17.09.1942, для зап.частей.
22110 Поломка 10.09.1942, восстановлен.

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

